# Motor costs



## mrasiankix (Sep 27, 2004)

Does anyone know how much people are paying for RB or SR mototrs from japan? im not talking about imported here already, like if i were to go to a salvage yard in japan how much does a good/ decent engine cost? im just curious as to why the engine places here sell them for like 2-3k


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

Your answer on why 2-3k... Because they can. Usually what you get the engines/swaps for money wise - is a good deal compared to what some junkyards in the states sell engines/ etc for. At my local junkyards, a sr20de engine, and transmission for a sentra, 200sx, etc will run you around $1000...I can get a bluebird swap for about the same price. Maybe our junkyard here is just greedy.


----------



## mrasiankix (Sep 27, 2004)

The reason why Im asking is a few friends of mine are thinking of taking a trip down to japan and maybe filling a 20' container with what we want and maybe a few extras to sell off to help pay for the shipping costs and misc. payments. But was wondering before hand how much they would actually costs before we get there to kinda get a rough estimate on how much we need to get started. Anyone in japan know any good salvage yards to grab from?? and how much roughly a motor would cost?


----------

